# buspirone



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

ive just been perscribed to this....and i was curious if anyone has been on this before and if it helped them at all....thanks.....


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

From what ive read here over the past how many years, Buspar sucks for SA, in fact I dont know what, if anything, Buspar is good for other than making your wallet lighter.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

hmmm...well that sucks.....


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

buspar, IMO is useless and so is any doc who prescribes it, I wouldnt bother going back to the doc
go elsewhere and try to get some valium type med

one psych who specialises in anxiety and panic attacks calls it an overpriced sugar pill :afr 

its currently being promoted as useful for augmenting an antidepressant but with very doubtful data


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

im see'n a psychiatrist now, and thats what he said i should try first, i guess if i really dont feel any signifigant change within 3 weeks i'll let him know......thanks for the insight dewds lol...im playin, but thanks......


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I tried it a couple years back only because my brother had a stockpile of it that he didn't want and gave a bunch to me. I asked my psychiatrist if it was worth trying and he though it *might* help augment the large benzo dose I'm on (10 mg Xanax daily). My psychiatrist thought that on its own Buspar is basically useless, a commonly held view based on what other users tell me.

I'd rate Buspar as a sugar pill. No positive effect that I could find, but no negative effects either. My brother takes it along with Ativan & Lexapro and describes Buspar as "maybe marginally effective", not exactly what I'd call a strong endorsement. My brother's statement translates into "Hey, my insurance company gives it to me free effectively since I hit my out-of-pocket limit every year anyhow & it has no side effects so why not take it even if I can't identify any real effect."


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

How in the world do you folks take such a large amount of benzos?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

srschirm said:


> How in the world do you folks take such a large amount of benzos?


It's really quite easy. Swallow bars of Xanax with some beverage or chew them if a drink isn't handy. 10 mg is only 5 pills a day.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> srschirm said:
> 
> 
> > How in the world do you folks take such a large amount of benzos?
> ...


and i easily do 14 pills a day


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

i just want somethin that works!, so i can actually sit in a college class room with out tripping out in my own mind and sweating and feeling like a complete failure at everything considered "life"....i hate the word time....but thanks for the advice everyone, i do appreciate it....


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

bignate said:


> i just want somethin that works!, so i can actually sit in a college class room with out tripping out in my own mind and sweating and feeling like a complete failure at everything considered "life"....i hate the word time....but thanks for the advice everyone, i do appreciate it....


get benzos, they have a very high success rate (over 80%)


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

yes....these pills do not seem to work at all....i kindof think that cymbalta worked better than these....and i dont like it, so im probably gonna be uspet for these next 2 weeks and i hope that i can get a perscription that actually works before i do anything really stupid out of rage or somethin, i dont know what i'll do, cause i cant find anything to help my situation, cause weed doesnt take my anxiety away, and i think im start'n to lose it all over again.....getting these perscriptions that dont work is beggining to piss me off to be honest....cause ive grasped my mind around the fact that i need these, but thats only cause i believe i do, cause i look at ADD and SAD as a similar condition with the fact that both disorders need drugs, and they are both being sold on the street as illegal drugs, but they're medication....i really dont know, i just feel like typing, and im upset because i cant stand anxiety and the way i feel, and im sick of life....but thanks for the responces....again.....


----------



## thor_no (Mar 23, 2008)

bignate said:


> yes....these pills do not seem to work at all....i kindof think that cymbalta worked better than these....and i dont like it, so im probably gonna be uspet for these next 2 weeks and i hope that i can get a perscription that actually works before i do anything really stupid out of rage or somethin, i dont know what i'll do, cause i cant find anything to help my situation, cause weed doesnt take my anxiety away, and i think im start'n to lose it all over again.....getting these perscriptions that dont work is beggining to @#%$ me off to be honest....cause ive grasped my mind around the fact that i need these, but thats only cause i believe i do, cause i look at ADD and SAD as a similar condition with the fact that both disorders need drugs, and they are both being sold on the street as illegal drugs, but they're medication....i really dont know, i just feel like typing, and im upset because i cant stand anxiety and the way i feel, and im sick of life....but thanks for the responces....again.....


Agreed. Same experience. Buspar sucks for anxiety. Waste! The only thing that have worked in a certain degree is ssri with benzo, xanax everyday. But my doctor dont want me to take benzo anymore.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

i dont understand why drugs that work to treat condisions are frouned upon to use....it baffles me....


----------



## thor_no (Mar 23, 2008)

bignate said:


> i dont understand why drugs that work to treat condisions are frouned upon to use....it baffles me....


They think is dangerous to get addicted to a drug, but then again you get addicted to everything, ssri's as well. You will have to take ssri every day for it to work and to not feel bad. They say that Xanax doesn't work after 8 months, but that is not true. Used it for years at 2.5 mg/day. Lost some effect, but was still potent and helped me a lot. But doctors will not listen to that. They tend to be benzohaters.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

yea, my doctor recomended me to a phyc.....im pretty much to the point were i find life as a big joke....cause when a dog dies in a family, they just get a new one....and when a person dies in a family, you cry for a month and its over....lifes a joke to me....cause as soon as its over, its just over, and theres nothing to worry about....but when alive with SAD i wanna just go to sleep and be left alone....so this whole ****s a joke to me....i just feel if i do get perscribed to a drug that actually works to make me feel normal...ima take it untill it quits workin and im just gonna live misserable like i am now....but if i can live happy for a little bit of my life, thats all i really need to do things that i think i wanna do, but i really dont even care because as soon as im dead, nothing will matter....and then like that, someone will be born 100 thousand years from now....life is just a joke to me.....but yes, i want pills that work, im sick of all this anxiety in side of me, the ****s ****in deprive'n me lmao....but it is....im sick of everything...and i cant even find these drugs illegally anymore, cause no one seem to be able to get them....so i just really dont give a **** anymore....this life is a joke to me....now im venting lmao....this ****s retarded......


----------



## thor_no (Mar 23, 2008)

I know ex what you mean! Think I will try to get Nardil, as I have heard people being helped by it.


----------



## Chuns (Feb 22, 2009)

*Buspirone*

Dude, my doctor prescribed me celexa and trazadone. The trazadone was for the anxiety induce insomnia which actually ended up making my insomnia worse. When I went back 4 weeks later I had to see the nurse practitioner and told her he meds were not working. she asked if I could drop a class and cut back on my work hours...wtf? I have to pay rent... and no, i cannot drop classes. She said she would give me xanax but..."its addictive and people steal it from you". Are you serious? This is something I need. She prescribed me buspar which sucks because it makes me dizzy and sick. I hate how drug addicts can get prescribed anything they want when they are in detox. but me, someone with no criminal record can't get what I need to help me in class. I have to go back next week. Any suggestions on what to say?/


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nope


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yep, I know a few people whom buspar has been a godsend for. Its hit or miss just like every other med though. 
Its been said by researchers to have a lot higher rate of success when combined with an SSRI. Its a good first med to try because unlike 99% of the other meds it doesn't have a huge side effect profile; especially regarding sexual SE's as buspar often has positive sexual effects. 
Its also probably a good med for new-to-meds people because it won't scare the **** out of them with drastic effects (in case its effects happen to be negative). Pretty much everyone has a good deal of apprehension or fear about trying psychotropic meds when they haven't experienced their effects before so maybe a typically subtle med like buspar is a good introductory med in that sense as well.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

KurtG- What do you mean by positive side effects? LOL I am suppose to go pick up this scrip at the pharmacy but not sure if it is worth it. So many people say it is worthless. I am on Paxil and Adderall as well.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Positive SEXUAL side effects as in increased sexual pleasure/performance etc. 

As for not trying something because other people said it didn't work for them, in my view thats just plain ridiculous. Of course there could be some other factor involved like you are strapped for cash or something. Its understandable to put it off to try until later if you are busy trialing other meds that do happen to have documented higher efficacy levels but I am completely baffled why anyone would not even give a med a chance when you look at the obvious evidence of the hugely varying effects the same meds have on different people. Case in point: adderall has been the single most helpful thing for my social anxiety, so unless I hadn't accidentally discovered this by having it prescribed for my ADD I would never have given it a shot. In other words, if I didn't have ADD and listened to the many others who told me adderall isn't applicable for helping social anxiety or depression, I would never have tried it and therefore be a lot worse off than I am now. 

The disclaimer link in my sig sums it up pretty well although its pretty much common sense to begin with.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok you are right. I will give it a try.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I took half of a pill and I feel very sedated and calm. But I do feel a little bit of brain shocks. I feel like I have no personality. I feel flat.


----------



## sunonthepath (Feb 26, 2009)

In full honesty, I believe it works b/c I NEED to believe it works. I have been on it since 2004, prior to that was on Paxil. Again, I believed it helped, but the side effects consumed me; the sexual dsyfunction was paralyzing. Transitioning b/t the two meds was challenging, wicked brain relay, loss of time and general malaise. Once I was settled, I embraced the freedom wellbutrin offered; I lost lots of weight, regained sexual confidence and experienced a richness in intimacy that had been gone for so long. Now there is a caveat, the med was supplemented with various PRNs. It is worth a try, BUT you have to give it time to work; contrary to popular belief these are not magic pills that make all of our scattered bits come together.


----------



## shell (Feb 18, 2009)

Previous poster, are you talking about buspirone (BuSpar), or bupropion (Wellbutrin)?


----------



## sunonthepath (Feb 26, 2009)

*There goes a med error on the mar sheet*

In both my haste, and haze, I meant buspar. Anyways, they are six of one 1/2 a dozen of the other. Thanks for pointing out my error


----------



## shell (Feb 18, 2009)

Haha, I didn't mean to sound like a smart *** pointing out an error, I just wasn't sure if you were commenting on the effects of one or the other  So you lost weight on BuSpar?


----------



## sunonthepath (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, many of the meds that I have "experimented" with led to a certain amount of weight loss, and both the big B's were highly successful. However, having said that I was on Remeron for a time and that returned every lump and bump I shed before. Alas...


----------



## shell (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice to know. Wellbutrin's made me lose about 8 lbs in a month  I'm liking it!


----------



## sunonthepath (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, there has to be some upsides dosen't there? As long as you feel healhy and strong, that is what matters. I simply lost my appetite, very little appealed.


----------



## StPatrick317 (Dec 4, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> It's really quite easy. Swallow bars of Xanax with some beverage or chew them if a drink isn't handy. 10 mg is only 5 pills a day.


Does that much Xanax help you feel any better than you felt on 5 or 2.5? I don't know if increasing a benzodiazepine dose just makes it work better for a few weeks than takes the same amount or whether it helps permanently?


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Buspar did not work for me today. That angers me


----------



## jerst (Aug 28, 2010)

Well, I was taking 150 mg of generic Serzone twice a day Only a mild antidepressant but good for social phobia, and people suffering from PTSD
and anxiety

My mom's Doc though Buspar was a wonder drug a chill pill gave her 40 mg a day note common forms are 5, 10, and 15 mg

He was wrong

Asked my new Doc for this, he gave it to me 10mg twice a day, and cut my Serzone in half

Went to shrink today with todays knowledge not my moms Doc's knowledge in 2002 Said Buspar only works if you take at least 60 mg a day 20 or 30 mg a day, you are wasting your money Put me back on 150mg of Serzone twice a day. with a p[romise my primary care physician would check my liver enzymes

So what is the point of low dose buspirone? Bets me Do low doses of this drug actually help anyone? Did not help me


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

i've been on it for 5 days, something feels different but i don't know if its the buspirone...(im starting off at 5 mg twice a day because of how my body reacts to ALL pharma drugs) i'm guessing this tuesday i'll go up to 10 mg twice a day but i need to check with doc first.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

I was on it for several months at 20mg total per day. 

It was completely useless. If you take large doses you get weird brain shock feelings, other than that there were no effects. I took it with prozac and this was supposed to help it or something.

I just completely quit taking it one day with no problems.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Buspar is useless for everything else besides GAD wich it works as good as benzo's for.


----------

